
Machine Learning Pushes Us to Define Fairness - devy
https://hbr.org/2019/11/how-machine-learning-pushes-us-to-define-fairness
======
g82918
So in some cases machine learning can force us to acknowledge already existing
biases. Like Musicians are male is something it might learn which we may not
already acknowledge. It is a bit sad that we would rely on machines to tell us
what should be apparent, but if nothing else will, then it is better than
nothing.

